# The Meeting of the World!



## Zexion (Aug 10, 2012)

_Nine nations, one building, a plethora of topics to discuss.__Among these topics is one that was just brought to the nations attention..._

During the Meeting, only nine nations were present. The nations were arguing, agreeing, and overall... being unproductive. An envelope, complete with the United Nations stamp, is slid under the door. America, seeing it first and always wanting to be the hero, jumps up and grabs it. He tears it open and reads aloud: 

Among you, inside this building, are those who would like nothing better then to see the rest fail. It is your duty to weed these nations out. Do this for the World, and keep the causalities to a minimum if possible.
_~The United Nations

_Startled, the nations glare each other down. Which of them wanted the others gone?

As the sun sets, the nations head to their rooms. Each watches the others close their doors. A death is possible, but no one knows. If it happens, the nations know they need to be fast for the safety of the rest of the world.

*NIGHT HAS BEGUN!
48-Hours to submit NIGHT ACTIONS to the...
UNITED NATIONS (me!)
*​


----------



## Zexion (Aug 14, 2012)

_I have neglected this. I fail.

_Early the next morning, in order to get a head start, the nations arrive in the Meeting Room early. Iceland stands up and looks over the heads of the other nations. He sees one missing, and redoes the count. Even on the second try, he comes up one short. He looks to France and asks France to do a head-count. France does so and comes up with the same number, one short. They both attempt to find who is missing.

Looking at the faces, soon, one becomes clear. North Italy is missing. America, entering hero mode, leads the group to North Italy's room. Inside, the body of North Italy is lying across the floor. A knife sticks out between his shoulder blades. Blood is pooled around his body, still wet. The red reflects the light coming from the hallway and the nations see a note:

This was a nation, best not lost. An innocent has died last night, and with the rest of your guys track record, this is the 1st of many.
_~The United Nations
_
*North Italy(mewtwo) has Died.
He(she) was Innocent.
*​


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 15, 2012)

A nation best not lost? Does that mean we lost a healer or inspector? If it does then damn. Damn damn damn. I got nothing :(


----------



## Wargle (Aug 16, 2012)

Ummm, Might UN! Do your notes portray any vital info to us?


----------



## Zexion (Aug 17, 2012)

Wargle said:


> Ummm, *Might UN*! Do your notes portray any vital info to us?


YES! Of the bolded part is meant the way I think, I love it. 

But, sadly, you'll have to figure that out on your own. Take my words at face value, or take them for a hidden meaning? Or maybe they mean nothing at all. The world may never know.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 17, 2012)

Grr... rage. No discussion leads to...

*24-hour Extension!*


----------



## Wargle (Aug 18, 2012)

*Abstain?*


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 18, 2012)

yeah I don't really see anything in this past typical mafia kill. *no lynch*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah *abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Deadfan22 (Aug 19, 2012)

To push this over 1/2

*Abstain*


----------



## Zexion (Aug 19, 2012)

Hours pass with zero discussion. With no leads, America is the first to suggest abstaining and sleeping the night off. With no leads, the other nations agree. Ending the meeting for the day, each nation organizes their papers and head off to bed. One by one, the doors shut and silence falls upon the Building. The only one left wandering the halls was the United Nations. He watches them all and prepares for the morning.

*No One has Died. They were Not Aligned.*​


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh, sorry, I joined just before I saw it was closed and the thread was up... so just remove me from the list?


----------



## Zexion (Aug 21, 2012)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Oh, sorry, I joined just before I saw it was closed and the thread was up... so just remove me from the list?


I'll just kill you. :-)

*In Other News:* I have received a great total of 2 night actions. People... send them in! *24-hour extension.* No actions at that point are random. Three strikes, and you are out.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 23, 2012)

The morning, alarm clocks blare. As each nation shuts his alarm clock off, they rub their eyes and set to begin the day.

Inside the Meeting Room, each gathers. Soon, each nation drinking their favorite morning drink of choice, each listens to the alarm clock, or was it clocks, still going off. Looking around the room, they realize that America and Iceland were missing. Heading out, no longer lead by someone wanting to be a leader, the groups go to investigate the two rooms.

Upon entering America's room, they are shocked to find him with multiple bullet hole both entering, and leaving, each side of his body. He is slumped over a chair, and a knife peaks out from under his coat. The knife is dripping with blood, though no entrance wounds of a knife appear on his body.

Iceland's room was next. Inside, Iceland is lying with his puffin. Both have been killed, the later seemingly most recent. No bullet holes show on either, though small slits show on Iceland's body. The puffin was wrapped in Iceland's arms, which had been tied together. The puffin was seemingly strangled and then stabbed. Iceland, on the other hand, was stabbed multiple times in the stomach, arms, legs, and head. 

Returning to the Meeting Room, each remaining nation is quiet. A note, similar to the one yesterday, is slid under the door:

Two nations in one night, one good and one bad. Enjoy the knowledge of having one of the evil ones off of your back. But let the innocent one rest heavy on your souls. We expect better of you great nations.

_~__The United Nations_​

*Iceland (deadfan22) is Dead. He(She) was Innocent.**
America(wargle) is Dead. He(she) was Mafia.
*​


----------



## hyphen (Aug 23, 2012)

Lucky vig shot or something?
Er...I have nothing useful to say.
Role is really damn plain...


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 23, 2012)

Doesn't _exactly_ look like a revenge kill, so I'm guessing that it _is_ a lucky vig hit.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 23, 2012)

Helps that we got one down. Now we need one more. Anybody got anything?


----------



## hyphen (Aug 23, 2012)

Zero Moment: France
Trixie: Random
Wargle: America *MAFIA*
Deadfan22: Iceland
Mewtwo: N. Italy
MysticMoon: Russia
Twilight Sparkle: S. Italy
OrngSumb: Greece
Le Sabre: Japan

posting this just because


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't help but to see a connection between Mewtwo and Twilight. Perhaps day-after Fishing Brothers?


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 23, 2012)

Kind of like the night after the death the other Fishing Brother chooses?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 23, 2012)

MysticMoon said:


> Zero Moment: France
> Trixie: Random
> Wargle: America *MAFIA*
> Deadfan22: Iceland
> ...


Oh, I got Turkey as a Random. did anyone else think of the animal before the country?

Does anyone find it _not_ surprising that America was mafia?


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 23, 2012)

The only thing I find funny is that America was the one who was so eager to receive the UN notes


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 23, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> Kind of like the night after the death the other Fishing Brother chooses?


Yeah, that.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 23, 2012)

MysticMoon said:


> Zero Moment: France
> Trixie: Turkey
> Wargle: America *MAFIA*
> Deadfan22: Iceland
> ...


Edited. Now up to date.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty much vanilla? Explain


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not a fishing brother! It seems obvious, but I was actually quite surprised with my role.

Anyway, if America is mafia then I would be inclined to think that perhaps one of the other Allies may also be mafia. Although that's just speculation, naturally. 

Russia seems a little too obvious to be mafia to me? Possibly an alien, or something.


----------



## Le Sabre (Aug 23, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Anyway, if America is mafia then I would be inclined to think that perhaps one of the other Allies may also be mafia. Although that's just speculation, naturally.


I think that may be it, our maybe The United Nations pitted Ally and Axis together on the same side. 

Either way, I hate to admit, I never even posted to vote last phase. That was Deadfan, the one who pushed it over 1/2 is now dead. Any reason to think that may have had anything to do with it? 

Lucky vig seems likely, Activated Alien also seems just as likely. 



			
				Zero Moment said:
			
		

> I can't help but to see a connection between Mewtwo and Twilight. Perhaps day-after Fishing Brothers?


Ehhh. I'm more inclined to believe vig or alien then Fishing Brothers.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2012)

I doubt it was anything specific to how we voted. Abstaining on day one is a fairly common thing, after all!

I'm curious as to why the vigilante shot on night one, though; it's kind of risky, although I guess it does liven up discussion! I would doubt it's an alien, though - the only way it could have been activated was during night zero, and Mewtwo turned up dead so she was likely the mafia kill.

Unless of course our vigilante is just targeting left and right, which is the worst strategy ever unless they're a paranoid gun owner... but Switzerland isn't in this game. ;)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, this is Day Two, we're losing innocents fast, and I believe it's time for a lynch. So, *Mystic Moon*, unless you'll be able to explain yourself enough for me to retract my vote.


----------



## hyphen (Aug 23, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> Pretty much vanilla? Explain


>well, I _am_ vanilla, I mean. Which doesn't make much sense to me as Russia is one of the most complex characters in the show/manga, but okay.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hrml. I don't think it's very plausible that Russia would be a vanilla innocent, especially in such a small game, and I kind of want to test out my Allies theory. Sorry, *MysticMoon*, but I'm going to side with Trixie and vote to lynch you.

Although I do suppose that my role doesn't quite make sense either. Oh, Romano, you loser.


----------



## Le Sabre (Aug 23, 2012)

In light of no other evidence, I must side with the rest. *MysticMoon*. 

_What do we do if Russia is just a Vanilla?_


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 23, 2012)

We try not to make that mistake again!


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 24, 2012)

Hm. I'm not really for voting Moon, but, I guess vanilla isn't a useful role, so I guess I'll bandwagon on the *Mystic* train.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 24, 2012)

Vanilla just seems unlikely in a small game unless the amount of action roles is low and it's a high vanilla game. Could be activated alien but that's the chance we have to take. *Mystic*


----------



## hyphen (Aug 24, 2012)

if I get a burial, bury me in a field of sunflowers.
wow I wonder how I'm going to be killed


----------



## Zexion (Aug 24, 2012)

Discussion arises; two deaths in one night. One nation puts Russia onto the chopping block, wondering why Russia claimed to be innocent so fast. Russia keeps pleading innocence, but no one is buying it. More nations back up the one that pointed the finger at Russia. Soon, Russia is outnumbered. The other nations set to do the deed.

First, emptying Russia's supply of vodka into his bathtub, filling it to the brim. They then place him into a thick fur coat. Turkey and Greece, setting aside their differences, pick Russia up and place him in the bathtub. They hold him under, bubbles coming up and popping on the surface. After a minute or so, the bubbles stop. Turkey and Greece pull the body up and check the pulse. Their is not one. They let him go and leave him to soak in his favorite drink.


Back in the Meeting Room, the nations are quiet. In front of Greece and Turkey, a towel rests on the table. The nations look between one another, waiting for the note to come under the door. Eventually, one comes. It reads:

Drowning a nation in his favorite drink, really? And one that is innocent on top of that. The Nations on the Outside are losing patience. You must find the remaining ones that want to end you. And fast.

_~__The United Nations_



*Russia (mysticmoon) is Dead. He(She) was Innocent.*​


----------



## Zexion (Aug 24, 2012)

*24-hours for Night Actions*

How I keep forgetting that, I'll never know.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 25, 2012)

_early day phase cause i have every night action and i won't be on when 24-hours is up!_
Alarms go off, the morning seemingly already here. Each nation wakes, groggy but awake. Morning drink choices are passed around, the final alarm clock or clocks left buzzing. 

Once everyone is bright-eyed and bushy-tailed, they begin the head count. The missing nation, and only one this morning, turns out to be France. One-by-one, the nations go to examine his room. Inside, with several knives lodged in his torso, France lies in a relaxed position. A bottle of wine is spilled on the floor, in a pool around his hand. Nothing is found to help figure out if he is good or bad.

Returning to the Meeting Room, each nation sits quietly. The morning beverages replaced with water and discussion seems like it will begin soon. Before that, a note is slid under the door. It reads:​ 
France was once great. Now, only his cold body remains as a testiment to him. One more innocent is down, the bad still roam around. What are your next steps? France should have never died. The other nations are losing faith in you. Hurry.​
_~__The United Nations_​




*France (zero_moment) is Dead. He(He) was Innocent.*

*24-Hours for Discussion (or whenever I can get back on).*​


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay, fuck, we're down to four, and since one mafia's down, that should mean we have one left? Otherwise it would have been two/two and would have been a stalemate.

So we have to lynch right or we all die... and *OrngSumb*. Howdy ho!


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

RIGHT I'm going to roleclaim in the hope that I'm not stuck with the mafia and a terrorist who will gang up on me. I'm the inspector! I know Le Sabre is innocent, and everyone else I inspected is dead. 

I'm actually going to vote for *Trixie*, purely on the basis that both today and yesterday she's led the lynching vote. It's classic mafia behaviour.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

It _is_ classic mafia behavior, but the real question is, _have I acted like this in previous mafia game where I'm mafia?_

I'm sorry, but when it's down to a few people and the mafia's clearly active, we have to lynch.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't really play a lot of mafia where I live long enough to denote how other people's playing styles work! I had fully expected to be dead already, actually. I'm honestly surprised that I'm still alive.

Although I suppose that what I've seen of your style it's better than OrngSumb's, who I remember was the vig in one of my games and shot on night zero (and hit the mafia don, no less. Come on dude). And it is a terribly obvious strategy. 

I'm going to *retract* and see what OrngSumb has to say for himself first. Although Trixie, what precisely have you done with your powers, can I ask?


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

Go ahead an lynch me if you want to lose. Other than that, *Trixie*


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow, that was helpful.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

WELL BASED ON THAT I'm just going to vote for *OrngSumb* because he didn't even bother to roleclaim :(


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 25, 2012)

I hate to say it, but I'm just a normal vanilla. I thought Mystic Moon was mafia because it seemed unlikely that there'd be two vanilla in a mafia game with ten people. And while my reasoning is perfectly understandable (picked random, got turkey, turkey is basically a vanilla country), Moon's seemed unlikely (Russia as a vanilla? Really?), so it lead me to believe that he was mafia.

Well! I've claimed! How about you Orng?


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

I wouldn't have placed Turkey as a vanilla country *personally*, but considering I'm the inspector I suppose stranger things have happened. I do wonder what Mystic actually was, though. I suppose we could have two vanilla players, I mean it does definitely happen, but it's certainly less fun. Especially in themed mafia.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

You have to be kidding me. You don't understand? I'm Greece. If you lynch me now, you lose. There is a reason Ancient Greece wasn't allowed to be chosen. *cough* Alien *cough*. So if you want to lose then go ahead. That's up to you


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

If you're the alien you wouldn't tell us you're the alien u_____u!!


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 25, 2012)

There's a high chance that you don't believe me. So I don't mind saying it. Sure the Mafia will kill me tonight if I live, or they could kill you TS since you claimed inspector


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm fully aware that if I pick incorrectly I'm dead and the innocents will lose. But if you were actually the alien you would have JUST ALLOWED US TO LYNCH YOU. That's your win condition!!! You wouldn't sabotage your activated lynch in order to be '''helpful'''; _that makes no sense_.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 26, 2012)

Hold it! You may or may not be alien, OrngSumb, but in the case that you were, you couldn't have been activated! There's been deaths every single night, and it would be _very_ unlikely that you'd be activated. Besides, claiming as alien is just an excuse to not get lynched. You're definitely more experienced than me, Orng, but if you really were alien, you wouldn't just claim it! 

All the evidence just points to OrngSumb being mafia, and my vote still stands.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 26, 2012)

There have been deaths every night, yes, but did you notice the night of two deaths? It's very likely that a vig is rolling around and one of those nights was a vig shot and mafia shot and I was the target. And I don't care about revealing alien because ya'll haven't retracted your votes. So I know I'm going to win.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 26, 2012)

That death could have very well been a lover death. But if it was a vig death that night, we did have two nights after that: If the vig hit someone and they didn't die, wouldn't they have targeted them again on the next night?


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 26, 2012)

They very well could have unless a healer was in play


----------



## Zexion (Aug 27, 2012)

_This phase is extended *until I am notified about the following question.*_

Is the final vote against OrngSumb?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 27, 2012)

Zexion said:


> Is the final vote against OrngSumb?


er, yes, I guess?


----------



## Zexion (Aug 29, 2012)

Discussion goes on and on. The nations mention Aliens and Lovers. Healers and Vigilantes. After South Italy's claim of being inspector. Turkey points his finger at one nation. Greece. They have their differences and Turkey seems to think the Greece is against them all.


Greece stands his ground. Defending himself that he may be alien and could kill them all. Turkey fights back, attempting to gain ground against Greece. South Italy falls in with Turkey, pushing it onto Japan to make the final decision. Japan, in a note to the United Nations, decided to vote with the rest against Greece.

The nations pull Turkey into his room. Not wanting anything similar to the Russia incident, the group decides on a simple shooting. The group allows Turkey to pull the trigger. The shot rings out. Greece collapses into a pool of his own blood. Turkey drops the gun. The nations return to the Meeting Room.

The doors are closed, and locked. A note is taped to the door:


You are finally rid of the other nations. Return to the outside. Lead the citizens of those missing nations. Help them along until their next leader comes along. Enjoy freedom. Help the world stay in balance.
​ _~__The United Nations_​




*Greece (orngsmub) is Dead. He(He) was Innocent.*

*CONGRATZ TO THE INNOCENTS! Role List and Night Actions to follow.*​


----------



## Zexion (Aug 29, 2012)

EDIT: *ORNGSMUB WAS MAFIA!*


----------



## hyphen (Aug 29, 2012)

_I knew it_. 
and look guys i _was vanilla_. 
I thought I was going to get Miller but *nope.*
anyway
that was a pretty good game. Looking forward to the second one.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahahaha! I knew it! (Eventually!)

Good game, everyone! You were all great  ヽ(*⌒∇⌒*)ﾉ


----------



## Wargle (Aug 29, 2012)

I feel reeeeeeally bad for Deadfan22


----------



## hyphen (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, I would like to see how you assigned each role to each country.
Really.
>J>


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2012)

Ha! I knew orngsumb wasn't an Alien.



Because I was the Alien.


----------



## Zexion (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow. I am an idiot.

I forgot to warn ZM that he was activated. 

*shoots self*


----------



## Zexion (Aug 29, 2012)

*Zero Moment:* France: _Alien_
*DarkAura:* Turkey: _Vanilla_
*Wargle:* America: _Mafia_
*Deadfan22:* Iceland: _Vanilla_
*Mewtwo:* N. Italy: _Doctor_
*MysticMoon:* Russia: _Vanilla_
*Twilight Sparkle:* S. Italy: _Inspector_
*OrngSumb:* Greece: _Mafia_
*Le Sabre: *Japan: _Vigilante_

Yep. There they are. The roles. I did them mixed up so that someone couldn't run through going: "Oh... hey. [nation name] seems just perfect to be doctor. Let's kill them!


----------



## hyphen (Aug 30, 2012)

Zexion said:


> *Zero Moment:* France: _Alien_
> *DarkAura:* Turkey: _Vanilla_
> *Wargle:* America: _Mafia_
> *Deadfan22:* Iceland: _Vanilla_
> ...


But N.Italy seems like the perfect doctor?


----------

